# Dit Da Jow - great for bad bruises



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

+1 this stuff is magic!!

my dad got some from a friend he was working with at the time a few years ago and it did wonders on my injuries from basketball and rugby. very strong smell though, clears the nose out well!!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

No doubt -- clears out the nose and the entire room. Would make a good dirtbag cologne. 

Glad someone else has used it and can speak to how good it works. Shit stinks…but works like magic. I'll take healing quickly over smelling good any day of the week. Just put on some extra old spice while you're using it.


----------

